# ding removal - south wales area



## VB32 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi 
Just come from Tesco, Treforest and found trolley resting against my passenger side door mirror :wall:
despite parking as far aswell as possible from the store, as i do in any superstore 

I've managed to remove the scuff, on passenger door but on looking down side of car - got two little dings on the passenger rear quarter panel

Anyone know a good dent/ding remover in my area - although im willing to travel. Ive looked through pages and seen Steve - Dent Devils mentioned highly. Would he be the best in area?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

found this , cant comment on their work , but at least you can get a comparison quote 
http://mrdent.co.uk/


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd like to find a good one local, but haven't yet.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I have used this chap.

Steve McGull 07710 391112 or 07976 129531

Website is LVVServices.com

Insist on Steve. He did a really good job for me. Can strike a deal with him.

He does the Merc, BMW, etc dealers fulltime and a little extra in the evenings. 

Make sure they use a glass protector as it can scratch windows if dent is in the door.

Would defo use him again.

He lives in Bridgend.

Hope this helps


----------



## dragon-av (Jul 2, 2009)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> found this , cant comment on their work , but at least you can get a comparison quote
> http://mrdent.co.uk/


I have used Mr Dent really nice Guy. not a franchise takes a real pride in his work and very reasonable prices fair estimates had him take a couple of dings out of the missus car and will get him to do mine when time/funds allow.

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> I'd like to find a good one local, but haven't yet.


Get yourself booked in on the course then James :thumb:


----------



## brutalbobby (Mar 24, 2008)

I have used Mend a Dent ,ask for Mike 07949236023,he is superb can't recommend him highly enough,and his prices are very very agreeable.He is based in Cardiff but does travel around and will visit you,he regularly is in Cardiff, up Merthyr way,Bridgend,Llantrisant,carrying out his work on a number of car sales who require his expertise.
To top it off he's a really nice fella.
Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Silver Scooby Sport said:


> Get yourself booked in on the course then James :thumb:


Leather refurbishment first mate


----------

